# Human origins prove even more complex



## Brian G Turner (Dec 18, 2013)

A really interesting news item on the BBC about continued DNA analysis of ancient bone samples - not least the idea that there were multiple proto-human  species between Neanderthal and modern humans!

BBC News - Mystery early human revealed by DNA data

Denisovans, and more!

Also interesting to see acceptance of interbreeding between Neanderthals and modern humans has now gone mainstream - very refreshing to see that reported.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 19, 2013)

hurray for humanity! This music is certainly appropriate for cave dwellers, tho it looks like \im sitting in a coffeeshoppe, acting all Proto_*).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 1, 2016)

More recent coverage on this, as investigations continue into the role of Neanderthal and Denisovan DNA in the human genome:
Who among us has Neanderthal, Denisovan DNA? | Fox News


----------



## David M. Kelly (Apr 19, 2016)

Some of the latest reports I've seen suggest that Neanderthals may have been somewhat infertile and Homo-sap basically out bred them. There's also evidence that some diseases in humans may come from Neanderthal DNA.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 20, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> A really interesting news item on the BBC about continued DNA analysis of ancient bone samples - not least the idea that there were multiple proto-human  species between Neanderthal and modern humans!
> 
> BBC News - Mystery early human revealed by DNA data
> 
> ...




It means that Neanderthals are still with us in manner or speaking.


----------



## J Riff (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes, here they have installed special knuckledrag grooves in the sidewalk. I'm having the cave renovated, soundproofing becos of the noisy reptilians next door. *)


----------



## Alex The G and T (Apr 20, 2016)

...The neanderthal is in my hall...


----------

